# Duct tape and fiberglass



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

In a fit of desperation, duct tape was used to cover a hole where the autopilot control head used to be. It was then left on for the last 1-2 months of the season, and not removed until recently. Now, of course, there is duct tape residue on the walls of the cockpit surrounding the hole. 

Does anyone have suggestions for removal without damaging the finish on the glass? I have considered: denatured alcohol, mineral spirits, methyl-ethyl ketone, acetone, jackhammer, drill, and sandpaper.

All good non-destructive ideas are welcome!


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been using a lot of duct tape while taking my boat apart. I stopped using it due to the clean-up involved, it is nasty stuff.

To clean it, I would scrape as much as I could off then use acetone and a scotch brite pad. Some sandpaper did the rest, where needed.

edit: I only went the sandpaper route because I am prepping to sand and paint the whole deck anyways.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

I suggest starting with something like Goo Gone, which is a citrus based solvent for removing adhesives. If that doesn't work, then break out the acetone. I'd try to stay away from sandpaper as it will make a real mess of the gelcoat and may just spread the adheasive around.


----------



## mitchb50 (May 11, 2004)

another one is GoopOff

Mitch


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I would start with alchohol, it disolves duct tape, and has the lowest risk of disolving something else. The stronger solvents may damage, (fog or soften) the gelcoat.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I would use alcohol or mineral spirits--neither one of these is going to hurt gelcoat.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

The adhesive is a rubber material. Paint thinner works as petroleum products attack rubber. Apply it, rub it a bit, wait half an hour rub again and it should come off.


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Goo Gone really is your best bet. Even after several years when al you have left is the webbing of the duct-tape let the Goo Gone soak in and wipe. I wouldn't use anything scratchy (scotch brite, sand-paper, steel wool, knife) as it can and will scratch or dull the gel-coat surface.
Good luck.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Acetone


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

WD-40 takes it off. Put some WD-40 in a rag and rub the area until the residue is gone.


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

More tape. I use this trick with Gorilla Tape - don't know if it works for regular duct tape. Just put more Gorilla Tape on, press it down, pull it back off - it yanks the old residue off with it.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Lighter fluid (from a refill can) does a nice job of softening the adhesive without cutting into the gelcoat. Its volatility is low enough that you can let it soak for a bit, then wipe hard with a soft cloth.

In my experience, any yellow discoloration where the tape had been will fade with sun exposure.


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Some scrubbing with mineral spirits and a clean paper towel did the trick.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Reason DT is so hard to clean off is the compound is formulated to set with heat.. when applied to that which it was developed for. Ductwork. I remember a very long time ago..DT wouldn't even stick to the Ductwork unless it was warm. Now thanks to "better living through chemistry" it sticks.. and stays..like bumper stickers!


----------

